# 2012 Academy Awards Nominations



## KidTony (Jan 24, 2012)

*Best Picture *

"The Artist" Thomas Langmann, Producer 
"The Descendants" Jim Burke, Alexander Payne and Jim Taylor, Producers 
"Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close" Scott Rudin, Producer 
"The Help" Brunson Green, Chris Columbus and Michael Barnathan, Producers 
"Hugo" Graham King and Martin Scorsese, Producers 
"Midnight in Paris" Letty Aronson and Stephen Tenenbaum, Producers 
"Moneyball" Michael De Luca, Rachael Horovitz and Brad Pitt, Producers 
"The Tree of Life" Nominees to be determined 
"War Horse" Steven Spielberg and Kathleen Kennedy, Producers 

*Actor in a Leading Role* 

Demian Bichir in "A Better Life" 
George Clooney in "The Descendants" 
Jean Dujardin in "The Artist" 
Gary Oldman in "Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy" 
Brad Pitt in "Moneyball" 

*Actor in a Supporting Role *

Kenneth Branagh in "My Week with Marilyn" 
Jonah Hill in "Moneyball" 
Nick Nolte in "Warrior" 
Christopher Plummer in "Beginners" 
Max von Sydow in "Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close" 

*Actress in a Leading Role *

Glenn Close in "Albert Nobbs" 
Viola Davis in "The Help" 
Rooney Mara in "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" 
Meryl Streep in "The Iron Lady" 
Michelle Williams in "My Week with Marilyn" 

*Actress in a Supporting Role *

Berenice Bejo in "The Artist" 
Jessica Chastain in "The Help" 
Melissa McCarthy in "Bridesmaids" 
Janet McTeer in "Albert Nobbs" 
Octavia Spencer in "The Help" 

*Directing *

"The Artist" Michel Hazanavicius 
"The Descendants" Alexander Payne 
"Hugo" Martin Scorsese 
"Midnight in Paris" Woody Allen 
"The Tree of Life" Terrence Malick 

*Animated Feature Film *

"A Cat in Paris" Alain Gagnol and Jean-Loup Felicioli 
"Chico & Rita" Fernando Trueba and Javier Mariscal 
"Kung Fu Panda 2" Jennifer Yuh Nelson 
"Puss in Boots" Chris Miller 
"Rango" Gore Verbinski 

*Art Direction *

"The Artist"  Production Design: Laurence Bennett; Set Decoration: Robert Gould 
"Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2"  Production Design: Stuart Craig; Set Decoration: Stephenie McMillan
 "Hugo"  Production Design: Dante Ferretti; Set Decoration: Francesca Lo Schiavo
 "Midnight in Paris"  Production Design: Anne Seibel; Set Decoration: Helene Dubreuil
 "War Horse"  Production Design: Rick Carter; Set Decoration: Lee Sandales 

*Cinematography *

"The Artist" Guillaume Schiffman 
"The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" Jeff Cronenweth 
"Hugo" Robert Richardson 
"The Tree of Life" Emmanuel Lubezki 
"War Horse" Janusz Kaminski 

*Costume Design *

"Anonymous" Lisy Christl 
"The Artist" Mark Bridges 
"Hugo" Sandy Powell 
"Jane Eyre" Michael O'Connor 
"W.E." Arianne Phillips 

*Documentary (Feature)* 

"Hell and Back Again"  Danfung Dennis and Mike Lerner 
"If a Tree Falls: A Story of the Earth Liberation Front"  Marshall Curry and Sam Cullman
 "Paradise Lost 3: Purgatory"  Charles Ferguson and Audrey Marrs 
"Pina"  Wim Wenders and Gian-Piero Ringel 
"Undefeated"  TJ Martin, Dan Lindsay and Richard Middlemas 

*Documentary (Short Subject) *

"The Barber of Birmingham: Foot Soldier of the Civil Rights Movement"  Robin Fryday and Gail Dolgin
 "God Is the Bigger Elvis"  Rebecca Cammisa and Julie Anderson 
"Incident in New Baghdad"  James Spione 
"Saving Face"  Daniel Junge and Sharmeen Obaid-Chinoy 
"The Tsunami and the Cherry Blossom"  Lucy Walker and Kira Carstensen 
*
Film Editing *

"The Artist" Anne-Sophie Bion and Michel Hazanavicius 
"The Descendants" Kevin Tent 
"The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" Kirk Baxter and Angus Wall 
"Hugo" Thelma Schoonmaker 
"Moneyball" Christopher Tellefsen 

*Foreign Language Film *

"Bullhead" Belgium 
"Footnote" Israel 
"In Darkness" Poland 
"Monsieur Lazhar" Canada 
"A Separation" Iran 

*Makeup *

"Albert Nobbs" Martial Corneville, Lynn Johnston and Matthew W. Mungle 
"Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2"  Edouard F. Henriques, Gregory Funk and Yolanda Toussieng
 "The Iron Lady"  Mark Coulier and J. Roy Helland 

*Music (Original Score) *

"The Adventures of Tintin" John Williams 
"The Artist" Ludovic Bource 
"Hugo" Howard Shore 
"Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy" Alberto Iglesias 
"War Horse" John Williams 

*Music (Original Song) *

"Man or Muppet" from "The Muppets" Music and Lyric by Bret McKenzie 
"Real in Rio" from "Rio" Music by Sergio Mendes and Carlinhos Brown Lyric by Siedah Garrett

*Short Film (Animated)* 

"Dimanche/Sunday" Patrick Doyon 
"The Fantastic Flying Books of Mr. Morris Lessmore" William Joyce and Brandon Oldenburg
 "La Luna" Enrico Casarosa 
"A Morning Stroll" Grant Orchard and Sue Goffe 
"Wild Life" Amanda Forbis and Wendy Tilby 

*Short Film (Live Action) *

"Pentecost" Peter McDonald and Eimear O'Kane 
"Raju" Max Zahle and Stefan Gieren 
"The Shore" Terry George and Oorlagh George 
"Time Freak" Andrew Bowler and Gigi Causey 
"Tuba Atlantic" Hallvar Witzo 
*
Sound Editing *"Drive" Lon Bender and Victor Ray Ennis 
"The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" Ren Klyce 
"Hugo" Philip Stockton and Eugene Gearty 
"Transformers: Dark of the Moon" Ethan Van der Ryn and Erik Aadahl 
"War Horse" Richard Hymns and Gary Rydstrom 

*Sound Mixing *

"The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo"  David Parker, Michael Semanick, Ren Klyce and Bo Persson
 "Hugo"  Tom Fleischman and John Midgley 
"Moneyball"  Deb Adair, Ron Bochar, Dave Giammarco and Ed Novick 
"Transformers: Dark of the Moon"  Greg P. Russell, Gary Summers, Jeffrey J. Haboush and Peter J. Devlin
 "War Horse"  Gary Rydstrom, Andy Nelson, Tom Johnson and Stuart Wilson 

*Visual Effects *
"Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2"  Tim Burke, David Vickery, Greg Butler and John Richardson
 "Hugo"  Rob Legato, Joss Williams, Ben Grossman and Alex Henning 
"Real Steel"  Erik Nash, John Rosengrant, Dan Taylor and Swen Gillberg 
"Rise of the Planet of the Apes"  Joe Letteri, Dan Lemmon, R. Christopher White and Daniel Barrett
 "Transformers: Dark of the Moon"  Scott Farrar, Scott Benza, Matthew Butler and John Frazier

*Writing (Adapted Screenplay) *

"The Descendants" Screenplay by Alexander Payne and Nat Faxon & Jim Rash 
"Hugo" Screenplay by John Logan 
"The Ides of March" Screenplay by George Clooney & Grant Heslov and Beau Willimon
 "Moneyball" Screenplay by Steven Zaillian and Aaron Sorkin Story by Stan Chervin
 "Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy" Screenplay by Bridget O'Connor & Peter Straughan 

*Writing (Original Screenplay) *

"The Artist" Written by Michel Hazanavicius 
"Bridesmaids" Written by Annie Mumolo & Kristen Wiig 
"Margin Call" Written by J.C. Chandor 
"Midnight in Paris" Written by Woody Allen 
"A Separation" Written by Asghar Farhadi


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 24, 2012)

I was seriously disappointed with ''The Iron Lady'' the moment I realized it wasn't part of the ''Iron Man"" franchise 

Hopefully Rise of the Planets of the Apes will get their hands on something..Dat Andy Serkis/Caesar


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 24, 2012)

The artist s gonna own all.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 24, 2012)

Out the best picture noms, I've seen 'The Descendants', 'Moneyball', and 'Midnight in Paris'. All three very good movies,'The Descendants' being my favorite movie of the year so far. Apparently though, 'The Artist' is an early favorite.

"Drive" was snubbed. Very good movie, with much better reviews than some of the nominated films.  I'm pulling for George Clooney for best actor, and Jonah Hill for supporting. Haven't watched any of the movies with the femele nominees except Bridesmaids (who would have thought she'd get nominated lol?) and something tells me McCarthy won't win, though i'm happy for her after her golden globes snub. Talking about snubs, how about Ryan Gossling in "Drive", Owen Wilson in "Midnight in Paris", and specially, specially Shailene Woodley in "The Descendants". All should have gotten noms.

Something tells me though, that 'The Artist' is going to run over everything this year. It's the type of movie that the Academy Awards just loves. I'll be quitely pulling for the "The Descendants" to win as much as possible, loved that movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

*Best Picture *

"The Artist" Thomas Langmann, Producer *Shit.*
"The Descendants" Jim Burke, Alexander Payne and Jim Taylor, Producers *Shit.*
"Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close" Scott Rudin, Producer *Shit.*
"The Help" Brunson Green, Chris Columbus and Michael Barnathan, Producers *Shit.*
"Hugo" Graham King and Martin Scorsese, Producers *Shit.*
"Midnight in Paris" Letty Aronson and Stephen Tenenbaum, Producers *Decent.*
"Moneyball" Michael De Luca, Rachael Horovitz and Brad Pitt, Producers *Shit.*
"The Tree of Life" Nominees to be determined *Shit.*
"War Horse" Steven Spielberg and Kathleen Kennedy, Producers *Shit.*

*Shit list.*

*Actor in a Leading Role* 

Demian Bichir in "A Better Life" *Shit.*
George Clooney in "The Descendants" *Shit.*
Jean Dujardin in "The Artist" *Shit.*
Gary Oldman in "Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy" *Shit.*
Brad Pitt in "Moneyball" *Shit.*

*Actor in a Supporting Role *

Kenneth Branagh in "My Week with Marilyn" *Shit.*
Jonah Hill in "Moneyball" *Shit.*
Nick Nolte in "Warrior" *Not bad.*
Christopher Plummer in "Beginners" *Shit.*
Max von Sydow in "Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close" *Shit.*

*Actress in a Leading Role *

Glenn Close in "Albert Nobbs" *Shit.*
Viola Davis in "The Help" *Shit.*
Rooney Mara in "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" *Okay.*
Meryl Streep in "The Iron Lady" *Shit.*
Michelle Williams in "My Week with Marilyn" *Shit.*

*Actress in a Supporting Role *

Berenice Bejo in "The Artist" *Shit.*
Jessica Chastain in "The Help" *Shit.*
Melissa McCarthy in "Bridesmaids" 
Janet McTeer in "Albert Nobbs" *Shit.*
Octavia Spencer in "The Help" *Shit.*

*Directing *

"The Artist" Michel Hazanavicius *Shit.*
"The Descendants" Alexander Payne *Shit.*
"Hugo" Martin Scorsese *Shit.*
"Midnight in Paris" Woody Allen *Not bad.*
"The Tree of Life" Terrence Malick *Shit.*

*Animated Feature Film *

"A Cat in Paris" Alain Gagnol and Jean-Loup Felicioli *Shit.*
"Chico & Rita" Fernando Trueba and Javier Mariscal *Shit.*
"Kung Fu Panda 2" Jennifer Yuh Nelson *Shit.*
"Puss in Boots" Chris Miller *Shit.*
"Rango" Gore Verbinski *Shit.*

*Art Direction *

"The Artist"  Production Design: Laurence Bennett; Set Decoration: Robert Gould *Shit.*
"Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2"  Production Design: Stuart Craig; Set Decoration: Stephenie McMillan*Shit.*
"Hugo"  Production Design: Dante Ferretti; Set Decoration: Francesca Lo Schiavo*Shit.*
"Midnight in Paris"  Production Design: Anne Seibel; Set Decoration: Helene Dubreuil* OKAY.*
"War Horse"  Production Design: Rick Carter; Set Decoration: Lee Sandales *Shit.*

*Cinematography *

"The Artist" Guillaume Schiffman *Shit.*
"The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" Jeff Cronenweth *Okay.*
"Hugo" Robert Richardson *Shit.*
"The Tree of Life" Emmanuel Lubezki *Shit.*
"War Horse" Janusz Kaminski *Shit.*

*Costume Design *

"Anonymous" Lisy Christl *Shit.*
"The Artist" Mark Bridges *Shit.*
"Hugo" Sandy Powell *Shit.*
"Jane Eyre" Michael O'Connor *Shit.*
"W.E." Arianne Phillips *Shit.*

*Shit category.*

*Film Editing *

"The Artist" Anne-Sophie Bion and Michel Hazanavicius *Shit.*
"The Descendants" Kevin Tent *Shit.*
"The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" Kirk Baxter and Angus Wall *Not Shit.*
"Hugo" Thelma Schoonmaker *Shit.*
"Moneyball" Christopher Tellefsen *Shit.*

*Visual Effects *
"Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2"  Tim Burke, David Vickery, Greg Butler and John Richardson*Shit.*
"Hugo"  Rob Legato, Joss Williams, Ben Grossman and Alex Henning *Shit.*
"Real Steel"  Erik Nash, John Rosengrant, Dan Taylor and Swen Gillberg *Shit.*
"Rise of the Planet of the Apes"  Joe Letteri, Dan Lemmon, R. Christopher White and Daniel Barrett *Kinda decent.*
"Transformers: Dark of the Moon"  Scott Farrar, Scott Benza, Matthew Butler and John Frazier *Shit.*

*Writing (Adapted Screenplay) *

"The Descendants" Screenplay by Alexander Payne and Nat Faxon & Jim Rash *Shit.*
"Hugo" Screenplay by John Logan *Shit.*
"The Ides of March" Screenplay by George Clooney & Grant Heslov and Beau Willimon*Shit.*
"Moneyball" Screenplay by Steven Zaillian and Aaron Sorkin Story by Stan Chervin*Shit.*
"Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy" Screenplay by Bridget O'Connor & Peter Straughan *Shit.*

*Writing (Original Screenplay) *

"The Artist" Written by Michel Hazanavicius *Shit.*
"Bridesmaids" Written by Annie Mumolo & Kristen Wiig *Shit.*
"Margin Call" Written by J.C. Chandor *Shit.*
"Midnight in Paris" Written by Woody Allen *OKAY*
"A Separation" Written by Asghar Farhadi *Shit.*


*My unbiased opinions.*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2012)

Holy crap, Gary Oldman has been given an Oscar nomination?


----------



## KidTony (Jan 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Best Picture *
> 
> "The Artist" Thomas Langmann, Producer *Shit.*
> "The Descendants" Jim Burke, Alexander Payne and Jim Taylor, Producers *Shit.*
> ...



More like your opinions are *shit.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

My opinions are unbiased.


----------



## Z (Jan 24, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Holy crap, Gary Oldman has been given an Oscar nomination?



Fuck yes. About time they recognize this man's talent.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2012)

Question is, was he really that good in this role or is this more of lifetime achievement nomination

but it's really a shame he only gets nominated just now


----------



## Z (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm just happy to see the man nominated.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 24, 2012)

What I don't get is why there are 9 nominees for movie of the year as opposed to 10.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2012)

because they changed the criteria this year

a movie only gets on that list if gets a certain amount of votes as top 5  or something (don't ask the exact percentage and position)

so, in the end it can range from 5 to 10 nominees


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2012)

more like an excuse to snub Drive


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2012)

Brooks and Fassbender are the biggest snubs.





Violent By Design said:


> What I don't get is why there are 9 nominees for movie of the year as opposed to 10.


A film has to be selected as the #1 film on >= 5% of the ballots sent out to become a nominee.


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow...

What a totally shit nominations list. No Melancholia or 50/50? Rubbish.

Complete rubbish.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 24, 2012)

I saw 50/50, quite the average movie. More surprised Drive didn't make the cut.

And i don't believe 5%+ voters thought "Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close" was the best movie of the year. I admit i have not seen it, but the movie got shit reviews almost everywhere.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 24, 2012)

5% of them thought The Help was the best movie?  How is this award show "better" than the Golden Globes again? Seems like the same shit to me.

If I had to guess, I'm going to assume that The Artist will win. Seems like it has a good enough gimmick to get it by.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2012)

it's foreign though isn't it, that could also go against it


----------



## KidTony (Jan 24, 2012)

^^The Help was decently reviewed though. Golden Globes are awful awful awful. Snubbing Breaking Bad, lol


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 24, 2012)

Parallax said:


> it's foreign though isn't it, that could also go against it



that's the only thing holding it back from having the descendants beat it. 

I think they'll have it win, just so they can say 'see, we don't just favor english speaking movies!'


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2012)

No one has seen it though.  If it wins people will complain about that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> No one has seen it though.  If it wins people will complain about that.



More people have seen The Artist than The Hurt Locker when you consider the Artist is still running in theaters.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 24, 2012)

lol the Artist.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 24, 2012)

All in all is a decent list although this is inot a particularly excellent year.

Of the best pic films I have seen 5 of them. I have to see Extremely close..., Moneyball, Warhorse and Hugo.

The artist is the best of the bunch and the only one I actually rate with an 8.

In my opinion Drive and A dangerous method  were some of the best of the year along with Arthur christmas which is the best animated film of the year and even the best film overall I would say.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 24, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Wow...
> 
> What a totally shit nominations list. No Melancholia or 50/50? Rubbish.
> 
> Complete rubbish.



That's what I was thinking. :[

But I hope Gary and The Tsunami and the Cherry Blossom win though.

The Tsunami and the Cherry Blossom made me bawl.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2012)

I already posted this but it fits here as well.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 25, 2012)

Did they really snub Fassbender and Dunst because their movies were R rated or is there a more complex explanation for this shit?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2012)

Fassbender's film is NC-17.  And I really can see no other explanation.

I won't rip his entire competition since I haven't seen a number of the performances that he was competing against.  But he was definitely better than Brad Pitt was in Moneyball.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's a trailer.  Go check it out if you haven't yet.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJQmqfzYjDw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyse (Jan 25, 2012)

So disappointing. 50/50 is my movie of the year, but I would've been okay with Drive or Ides of March winning.

But considering neither of them is nominated, fuck the academy awards. Out of the 9 nominees I haven't seen the Artist and The Help, but they are probably not that great. The other ones were ok, but not autstanding.

Hopefully Kung Fu Panda 2 wins best animated movie. Otherwise, I don't really give a shit. Sometimes (most of the times) I really hate the academy and their douche-wannabe-artist attitude towards movies.

Edit: Oh no, War Horse is the greatest shit I've seen all year.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 25, 2012)

The Artist has had pretty darned good reviews, I'm definitely going to give it the benefit of the doubt until I've seen it.


----------



## Koi (Jan 25, 2012)

These nominations were.. _weird_, all-around.  Jonah Hill?  Almost nothing for Drive?  Only two songs? (Granted, I'm thrilled that the Muppets pretty much has that one in the bag, but still.)

I've heard nothing but good things about the Artist, and I'm hoping to see it within the next week or so.  The theaters by me JUST got it this week.  I'm kinda excited, I've been wanting to see it for about a month now.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 27, 2012)

Saw both Warrior and Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy. Both decent movies, but neither Nolte or Oldman are going to win against the competition, i gurantee you that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 27, 2012)

Regarding The Artist, I enjoyed it, especially as a fellow artist.

Though, I can't help but feel disappointed with how it ended for the protagonist. A cop-out for an artist, but that's my own personal opinion.



Z said:


> Fuck yes. About time they recognize this man's talent.





αshɘs said:


> Question is, was he really that good in this role or is this more of lifetime achievement nomination
> 
> but it's really a shame he only gets nominated just now



In-freaking deed.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 27, 2012)

Guess I'll go see the Artist for the award hype.



Vyse said:


> Hopefully Kung Fu Panda 2 wins best animated movie. Otherwise, I don't really give a shit. Sometimes (most of the times) I really hate the academy and their douche-wannabe-artist attitude towards movies.



Kung Fu Panda 2's ending was extremely disappointing to me.

Would have been a good contender if:


*Spoiler*: __ 



his parents stayed dead.






> Animated Feature Film
> 
> "A Cat in Paris" Alain Gagnol and Jean-Loup Felicioli
> "Chico & Rita" Fernando Trueba and Javier Mariscal
> ...



Rango is the only potential winner I see in that category.


----------



## Koi (Jan 27, 2012)

Found this on Tumblr.



> Leo DiCaprio - prepared to play every historical male figure until he either wins that Oscar
> 
> or dies


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-UCK the tree of life


----------

